# Half'n'half



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Buddy wasn't with me long before he sadly vanished without trace, and seldom around long enough to get many good pics of him when he was, but I do like this one of him sunbathing 



Ian


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Im sorry to hear hes vanished like he has , hes a lovely cat. dont give up hope..............chris


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a lovely boy. I'm so sorry that he has gone missing - it's hard when they vanish without a trace but cats have been known to return even after a couple of years. Never give up hope


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ahh gorgeous boy!

My cat vanished too when I was young, I was SO upset as he was the most cuddly cat I'd ever had, not to mention beautiful, and he was only 1. That was a good 10 years ago now. So sad.


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks folks 

There's always that glimmer of hope he'll reappear, especially as he had at least 3 homes, his original owners before adopting me and elsewhere. I say elsewhere as he'd often disappear for days on end then not be hungry when he showed his face again. 

I can't see him returning tho', I would surely have seen him in my garden, if not just knocking about by now as he was every inch a outdoor cat.

Ian


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> What a lovely boy. I'm so sorry that he has gone missing - it's hard when they vanish without a trace but cats have been known to return even after a couple of years. Never give up hope


Like my black cat who returned after like 4 years after finding it was being fed by the neighbours behind our house.


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> What a lovely boy. I'm so sorry that he has gone missing - it's hard when they vanish without a trace but cats have been known to return even after a couple of years. Never give up hope


I was semi adopted by a elderly stray, a big ginger tom, who after a year or so of regular vists suddenly stopped calling. He turned up right out of the blue one day, about 6 months later, but sadly that was the last I've seen of him. I'd like to think he just called to say thanks for giving him food and shelter before making his own way to Rainbow Bridge.

Ian


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Hi Ian,
Fancy seeing you on here
There's always that small chance he will come home again, where ever he is he must be getting his home comforts, but if he is a wanderer he may just turn up again, when you're not expecting him to.


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

littlekitty said:


> Hi Ian,
> Fancy seeing you on here


Hi Lynn, yeah, fancy that 


> There's always that small chance he will come home again, where ever he is he must be getting his home comforts, but if he is a wanderer he may just turn up again, when you're not expecting him to.


I'd like to think he's warm, dry, well fed and happy elsewhere, but I just can't see it tbh.

Ian


----------



## DiscoRia (Jul 29, 2011)

He's a beautiful, not so little, boy. It must be a difficult situation for you, not wanting to get your hopes up, trying to be realistic, but also, holding onto any hope you have left. I really feel for you and am inclined to agree with the general consensus here of don't give up hope!


----------

